# Bulova Accutron gold plated prefers



## Sulie

*Bulova Accutron gold plated prefers*


View Advert


*
Bulova Accutron Gold plated
*



> Hi all, after one of these
> Square ish shape plse (although willing to look at other shapes)
> N4 1974 model 218 movement
> Or anything similar plse





> cheers for looking





> Sulie


 


*Advertiser*

Sulie



*Date*

08/03/21



*Price or Trade Value*

£100



*Category*

Wanted


----------

